# medical billing position dover delaware



## karenstratton (Jan 31, 2011)

FAX RESUME AND SALARY REQUIREMENTS TO 302-735-8851 – Attn: Beth



Position Available for:



Medical Billing Specialist – Dover,DE

Responsibilities include – All claims processing and payment processing for surgical practice with four surgeons.

The daily overseeing of the billing department – coding and entering of surgeries, proofreading of office billing and entering of office procedures.  All posting of insurance payments and correcting of rejections.  All the electronic claims processing for insurances and reviewing of the reports for claims rejections. , follow-up on insurance aging report, calling insurance companies to check on unpaid claims, receiving patient calls about billing and setting payment plans, calling patients to obtain correct insurance information.


----------

